
Show HN: Kubernetes Manifests for BuildKit - alexellisuk
https://github.com/moby/buildkit/tree/master/examples/kubernetes
======
alexellisuk
Why is this Show HN? This is super useful for all BuildKit users, I would
highly recommend it for in-cluster builds. Whilst I didn't contribute this, I
do collaborate closely with the team and contribute issues back to the repo.

